# Rebuilding ports after minor upgrade



## circus78 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi,
I just upgraded from *9.2-RELEASE* to *9.3-RELEASE*.
According to this URL:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading-freebsdupdate.html



> "Generally, installed applications will continue to work without problems after minor version upgrades."



is it NOT necessary to rebuild all my installed ports, right?
Or is it recommended, anyway?
Thank you


----------



## kpa (Aug 10, 2014)

No need for rebuild unless the port installs kernel modules. The so called "stable ABI" guarantees that your old binaries will run on newer minor versions of FreeBSD. Kernel modules do not have the same guarantee however and must be recompiled when upgrading to any newer version.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 11, 2014)

circus78 said:
			
		

> is it NOT necessary to rebuild all my installed ports, right?
> Or is it recommended, anyway?


It's not necessary but it is recommended.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 11, 2014)

I upgrade to 9.3 recently. There's a little note after doing so that ports need to be upgraded because of kernel changes.


----------

